# getting old



## buckbob (Jun 14, 2017)

well I'm getting old and my eye sight is getting worse I have to use cheater readers to read anything. the problem is it is now effecting my bow hunting my sight pins are blurry.i have tried using the cheater readers and they make my pins crystal clear but they also make target blurry. tried an experiment the other day since i shoot with both eyes open i popped left lens out of the cheater readers and tried shooting a round at local archery club worked for the first 9 or 10 targets then started having trouble was just wondering if anybody else has the issue im having and what they did to fix it


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Maybe try to find some bi-focal cheaters? I have some sunglasses that have "readers" in the bottom.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I fought that problem years ago as I started to age. I fought it until I finally went in and got some prescription glasses. Go to an eye doctor and tell them what's going on and he'll fix you right up.
My doc told me he had quite a few bowhunter patients.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Buckle up Bob. Prescription glasses is just the beginning. Try using a climber after a hip replacement. If I knew getting old was this much fun I would have taken better care of my body when I was young and dumb. It ain't that bad and besides, what can we do about it??? Get the glasses, I had the same problem at the gun range. Think of it as, advantage Bob.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

buckbob, You can install either a Clarifier or Verifier (not sure which is for you) on your peep, your pro shop should be able to help you with this. It really helped me to see my pins clearly and is only around $30 bucks.


----------



## jerkaperch (Apr 26, 2013)

Lowerider1029 said:


> buckbob, You can install either a Clarifier or Verifier (not sure which is for you) on your peep, your pro shop should be able to help you with this. It really helped me to see my pins clearly and is only around $30 bucks.


You need a verifier, unless you are shooting a magnifying lens on your site which is unlikely on a hunting rig.


----------



## buckbob (Jun 14, 2017)

snakecharmer i have bi focal cheater readers and have tried them but have to tilt my head way back for them to work and it clears my pins up but target is blurry


----------



## buckbob (Jun 14, 2017)

jerkaperch and lowerider the problem with yours is i use a 5/16 id peep and enclose my whole pin guard in peep i do that for light gatering in low light conditions at dawn and dusk i think verifier and clarifiers wouldnt allow for that big of aperture but could check to see whats available


----------



## buckbob (Jun 14, 2017)

I dont think i would like eye glasses do to fogging up in the cold or getting wet in the rain


----------



## jerkaperch (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## jerkaperch (Apr 26, 2013)

36 bucks. Go to a dealer They can get you set up with the correct verifier for your eyes.


----------



## buckbob (Jun 14, 2017)

ill check into that jerkaperch thanks


----------



## jerkaperch (Apr 26, 2013)

I've never used a verifier but do use a clarifier on my target bow. It's amazing how the correct lens clears up a 6x scope.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

buckbob said:


> I dont think i would like eye glasses do to fogging up in the cold or getting wet in the rain


I didn’t really like them but it solved a lot of problems. Now or later they are probably in your future. Just a matter of time. 
As a friend of mine says “Getting old ain’t for sissies “


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

I've always wore glasses. I don't use small aperatures or fine diameter pins. As for pins blurring, if I'm focusing on a tiny spot on a deer vitals, the pin will blur in my periphery vision anyhow. 
A product named Cat Crap is must have for four eyed bowhunters. Definitely helps prevent glasses from fogging up.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Been in prescription glasses for the last twenty years.
Far sighted in right eye, near sighted in left.
Right eye dominate.
With the no line bifocals when I'm trying to stay on target I look like I'm bobbing for apples tryin to see front sight and target. Once steady on target it concentrate on target vitals with the front sight just blurred. It's a real pain but I've got used to it over the years. Had a pair of transitioning glasses many years ago. Hated them in the woods at first light as well as just before dark. You learn you have to wear a brimmed hat in the rain/snow. You learn you can't wear a full face camo mask or one that covers mouth and nose cause every time you exhale it's instant fog city. You get used to placing your glasses down a bit on your nose to keep them slightly further away from your face to help keep from fogging.



doegirl said:


> I've always wore glasses. I don't use small aperatures or fine diameter pins. As for pins blurring, if I'm focusing on a tiny spot on a deer vitals, the pin will blur in my periphery vision anyhow.
> A product named Cat Crap is must have for four eyed bowhunters. Definitely helps prevent glasses from fogging up.
> View attachment 271999


Thanks doegirl. I will be getting some Cat Crap.


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

I have found that my fioptic pits are blurry/halo/glare in strong light. I took a black sharpie and put a little black on the edges (left and right) of the pin light, and that fixed some of the blur/glare


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Tried the prescription glass thing but at elevated stand hunting I had a problem of judging yardage with them on. What worked best for me is going to a single pin site, less stuff in front of you to blur


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

fastwater...
agree with the transition lens, I am due for new glasses and generally get more than one pair, so plan to get a pair without the trans-lens


----------



## buckbob (Jun 14, 2017)

well i went and bought an ez v sight it has 30 day money back guarantee so if i dont like it i can send it back for full refund and it came in the mail yesterday i put on and started sighting in i was impressed with how easy it was to sight in and i didnt have the blurry pin problem going to keep shooting it too get use to it ill keep you all posted


----------



## buckbob (Jun 14, 2017)

so far I have liked the ez v sight getting use to it isnt that bad think it will make a good hunting sight its not a dot shooter


----------



## tom8111 (Sep 20, 2014)

buckbob said:


> so far I have liked the ez v sight getting use to it isnt that bad think it will make a good hunting sight its not a dot shooter


I put a RED DOT Scope on mine helped me a lot when my eyes started going


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

A scope on my crossbow solved this for me long ago. Crosshairs and target are in perfect focus.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I have a buddy that shoots a verifier lens helped him a ton. I switched to a single pin helped me a ton and also shoot a smaller pin you will be able to focus it on the spot your trying to hit better than a big pin that blurs out and covers your whole target


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I normally were no line bifocals. I also have a pair of $50 lined bifocals(Walmart) the I use for open sites, scopes and bird hunting. The lined bifocals are definitely better for me with the rifle sights or wing shooting. Can shoot well through a scope with either. What I like most about the lined ones is my peripheral vision is much better. I don’t have to move me head so much to focus. You do loose some midrange vision, but overall they work much better for me for shooting sports.


----------



## buckbob (Jun 14, 2017)

i bought a verifier peep first night shooting at the archery club it started raining and it fogged up so went back to original peep i went with .019 pins on sight and took off the .010 pins that helped as far as the ez v sight i just didnt have time to get comfortable with it so maybe next years quest is to put it on and shoot with it


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

TheKing said:


> A scope on my crossbow solved this for me long ago. Crosshairs and target are in perfect focus.


My buddy dealt w/this issue with his flintlock. If he focused on the sights on his gun, the target was out of focus. If he focused on the target, he couldn't see his sights! 

He sold the flintlock and bought an in-line muzzleloader. He put a Leupold scope on top of it. Problem solved! 

It's called astigmatism. You can't focus on something near to you or far away at the same time.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

put a bow scope pins on your bow. you can see the pins and your target. or break down and get progressive lenses in a pair of glasses. I used them for yrs back when I hunted with a bow.
sherman


----------

